# Nimisila Flatheads?



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Has anyone caught or heard of anyone catching any flatheads out of Nimisila?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=94574&highlight=Nimisila;+flathead



here's the one I was looking for.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=47591&highlight=Nimisila;+flathead


----------

